# Why do you dislike the "_____" theme?



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I noticed that there was a dislike for certain themes of Halloween. I had one person at one of my Halloween parties who had to stay outside (Of his own choice) because he had a phobia of clowns. I hired one that evening not knowing this. I tend to not like the cuties Halloween stuff. To me, it takes away from the coolness factor. 

So here is the general question. What part of Halloween decorations/costumes/tradition do you not like and why? Have you had to deal with it and how did that go?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I personally don't like anything dealing with snakes. I have a really serious phobia I have been Halloween collecting for years so my parties can be a bit outrageous. I have some scary items, my neighbors hate bringing their kids over, haha... I never include anything with snakes though. I feel hot and dizzy if I think a snake will touch me, even fake ones. I had my kids out trick or treating and a neighbor had a snake wreath on the front door and I made my kids skip that house. I had a couple of bad run ins with snakes when I was younger and even though my family and friends all call me the queen of Halloween I can not do snakes!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm not too crazy about pirate themes. Just doesn't seem Halloweeny to me *shrugs shoulders* . Not a big fan of the whole zombie baby thing either.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hate blood and gore not my thing grosses me out. 
Side note clowns are freaky lol


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I think I have actually become more a bit accepting as time goes on. I used to dislike the zombie babies, and all blood and guts. Although I try to be as kid-friendly as possible, I did include some zombie babies and some guts in my display last year, lol. I don't care for excessively gross gore and blood. It kinda makes me sick, not scared.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ditto hate alot of gore and blood. Some of these pro props that are all about this, I think, "who comes up with this stuff?"


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm personally not a big fan of the clown theme just because it's something that for me is hard to pull off on a budget. When I think clowns I think of a dilapidated, run down circus tent. I think of grunge and rot, not of bright black-light reactive paint. When I see a clown haunt that achieves that look, I'm blown away and instantly in love with the work; otherwise though, I'm not a fan of clown haunts.


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

Definitely no big on the zombie baby craze.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't dislike others to have the blood and gore..some do it so well, its something you will always remember that is down right scary..which is mostly what Halloween is all about..for me..I am older and like more simple..back to the old days basic..I would say..I think the Haunted Carnivals are great, so many ideas..but its not something I would do now..Zombie babies are my biggest dislike, though Im planning on having 2 ghostly girls this year (if I have time)
I am also not a blow mold fan..they seem more cutesy for some reason..but I like to see others collections of them...I said this once before..its like decorating the interior of your home..everyone has different styles..you can admire someone else's decor..but its not what you want in yours


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Not a fan of the blood and gore, or those torture themes. Just seems to me that if it can happen in 'real life', it's not so much fun. Too many crazies out there where any of this could be happening to someone. Just kinda freaks me out a bit. Corpsed buckies look like major burn victims to me. This kind of hit home for me living so close to NYC during 9/11. The only year I went 'cutesy' and started purging real-life horror from my yard.

Pirate skeletons, are not for me either...but I can appreciate them in the right setting. Friend with a beach house asked me to decorate his yard. So, pirate skeletons and evil mermaids worked there. Inland, not so much.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Gore and Zombie Baby's for me. Blood alone doesn't bother me, I do have blood in some parts of my display. It's just the look of a ripped apart human body that I don't like. I manage to make my display extra scary without using any gore. 

And the Zombie Baby's? I just don't see why their so popular! Spirit has taken an okay concept, and turned into practically their main theme!! I just don't think Zombie Baby's should be this popular. So yea, those are the things I don't like about Halloweem.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't like excessive use of gore. I also don't like torture pron. 

I don't mind pops of gore - I just think drenching a scene in body parts and blood is over the top, and tends to be very boring and unimaginative. I believe the best scares are the ones you dream up in your head when you don't quite see what is happening... kind of why I have that line in my siggy (not the bride thing  ).


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not big into Zombie Babies either. Creepy dolls are OK, but there's something silly to me about the line of Zombie Babies. And that's from a blow mold person!! 

I personally don't dig clowns, but oddly enough the creepy/scary clowns don't bother me & I'd love to do the haunted carnival/circus thing one day. BUT if a REAL clown, like a person who dresses up for parades & kiddie parties, was standing next to me I'd have to move. 

What I wanna know is who is buying these Zombie Babies then if a lot of us don't dig 'em? 

I agree with Kelloween on things not being my taste but enjoy seeing it others stuff. I'm not a huge inflatable fan either but after acquiring some larger blow molds I totally understand their appeal & I LOVE seeing how others use them. Same for even the Zombie Babies, I may not like them but I wanna see how others put them to good use.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Gore is easy, I get it. But the older I get, the more mortal I become & don't feel the need to use it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, I am definitely a graveyard, ghostie, skeleton girl...I like cobwebs, spiders, witches, ghouls, vampires, tombstones, werewolves, zombies....I like a lot of everything. But I am not really into slasher-bloody-gorey-gross...but I can step back and appreciate the talent of scenes like that. Each to his own....heck, on Halloween night EVERYTHING is awesome.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree, I really don't get the zombie demon baby thing. I'm sure there are collectors of them. It seems like most of us don't care for them. Saw one in a yard last year that looked pretty neat but I would never buy one or use one in my haunt spaces. I don't mind seeing how others use them either just not for me.

Im more of a classic horror person. I don't care for a lot of the new overly grotesque props that are out now. I have a classic vampire scene, spider scene, witch scene and of course the graveyard. I really detest the bloody body parts in grocery store wrapping. gross

I guess anything that some crazy person could actually do to someone im not down with.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm just glad when people take the time to decorate at all, regardless of the theme, really.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with Araniella and Booswife, if it can happen in "real life", I don't like it because there are too many crazies out there. So, I don't like gore & torture themes. To me, "Nightmare on Elm Street", "Halloween", "Friday the 13th", etc. are not gore. They are just old-school scary. The newer "scary" movies are gore. "Saw" is the only one I can think of right now because I refuse to watch anything that gross (therefore I don't know the names of the other movies). 

I can deal with pretty much anything else.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not a gore, torture or violence haunter. Zombie babies are not of interest to me either. I prefer psychological and environmental scares with props as focal points. Not in your face blood and guts.

Eric


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Aliens. I have no idea how aliens snuck into Halloween decorating. 

I'm lukewarm on pirates as well- but I don't really mind them- especially when done really well. It's just that I don't really associate them with Halloween.

And like most here, not a torture/gore fan.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ditto on the aliens. I don't get it. Same with toxic waste dumps and apocalyptic scenarios. Love pirates though!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess I'm a traditionalist; I'm into tombstones, skeletons, ghosts, witches, vampires, ghouls, monsters, creepy spiders, bats....the classic stuff. I don't find gore, body parts, blood-and-guts, or torture porn very scary (even less so when there's blood and body parts in _every part _of a haunt).

I probably wouldn't do a haunt with a pirate, clown, or aliens theme, but that's just me.

There is one thing that some haunters do that I don't get; lightning and thunder. I can see using this if you do a summer haunt, but on a chilly, clear Halloween night, I can't see ToTs going into a haunt and being convinced that a thunderstorm just suddenly appeared out of the blue.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I pretty much like (and respect) all genres of Halloween, though some only in small doses. I could take a little bit of cutesy glitter or a wee bit of gutsy gore, depends on what theme I'm working on. But no matter what my theme is I do not have any satanic or demonic elements. For example, I love witches and will use pentagrams in my decorating but will not have one upside down - nope, no way. I'll use a Ouija board as a prop but will not allow anyone to play with it in my house. I don't want to be opening any doors on something I know nothing about.


----------



## jciv (Jul 2, 2013)

Zombie babies, clowns, aliens, and gore I would not do. Nothing really dark and extremely scary either.

Zombie babies I guess just because they are stupid and cute and because of how hard Spirit is pushing them all the sudden. Clowns never bothered me, but I know how much they totally freak out adults even. Aliens just don't seem Halloween to me. And gore, it is messy and too real. I want to give kids a scare, not totally freak them out and make them cry.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I say this all the time.!!! Too many nuts out there---some of this may be going on or give people who watch too much media more ideas to do insane stuff. 



Araniella said:


> Not a fan of the blood and gore, or those torture themes. Just seems to me that if it can happen in 'real life', it's not so much fun. Too many crazies out there where any of this could be happening to someone. Just kinda freaks me out a bit. Corpsed buckies look like major burn victims to me. This kind of hit home for me living so close to NYC during 9/11. The only year I went 'cutesy' and started purging real-life horror from my yard.
> 
> Pirate skeletons, are not for me either...but I can appreciate them in the right setting. Friend with a beach house asked me to decorate his yard. So, pirate skeletons and evil mermaids worked there. Inland, not so much.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You just never know what you might bring home with you if you mess with Quija.




Tannasgach said:


> I pretty much like (and respect) all genres of Halloween, though some only in small doses. I could take a little bit of cutesy glitter or a wee bit of gutsy gore, depends on what theme I'm working on. But no matter what my theme is I do not have any satanic or demonic elements. For example, I love witches and will use pentagrams in my decorating but will not have one upside down - nope, no way. I'll use a Ouija board as a prop but will not allow anyone to play with it in my house. I don't want to be opening any doors on something I know nothing about.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe they get a great profit margin from the zombie babies? Why else push this...




Penumbra said:


> Gore and Zombie Baby's for me. Blood alone doesn't bother me, I do have blood in some parts of my display. It's just the look of a ripped apart human body that I don't like. I manage to make my display extra scary without using any gore.
> 
> And the Zombie Baby's? I just don't see why their so popular! Spirit has taken an okay concept, and turned into practically their main theme!! I just don't think Zombie Baby's should be this popular. So yea, those are the things I don't like about Halloweem.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think Spirit's audience isn't always people like us. It's someone having a party who needs a costume & some quick & easy to set up type of decorations & that's what they sell. The general public is not dropping hundreds & hundreds on them or bothering to spend all year making them like we do, but a they need a couple things here & there & for those folks Zombie Babies will be a great addition to the party.

If you collect them you can do a whole demented playground thing which might be cool. Like several said, just because I don't do it myself doesn't mean I don't like it in someone else's set up. I'd love to see a whole playground full of those things & the folks here that do full-scale pirate ship replicas just blow me away.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I hate zombie babies too and cute stuff like bunnies


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Clowns, because they are deceptive. I am afraid of clowns. honey thought it would be funny to surprise me, came into the kitchen with a clown costume on,. got punched in the face.. i dont do clowns. give me death all day long, gore it up as much as you want, but no clowns.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Not a fan of anything involving dead or undead kids. I have my reasons. If others want to go down that route, that's fine, I'll wish them well and not travel it with them!


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I dont like the cheap looking displays. Zombies to me are getting kinda "old" unless they are done well. I dont like people like Aliens are scary anymore.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I hate zombie babies too and cute stuff like bunnies


But if the two are combined, they cancel each other out and it's a win?



moonwitchkitty said:


> Clowns, because they are deceptive. I am afraid of clowns. honey thought it would be funny to surprise me, came into the kitchen with a clown costume on,. got punched in the face.. i dont do clowns. give me death all day long, gore it up as much as you want, but no clowns.....


Heh. Hope that they don't decide to copy a scene from _The Godfather_ using a clown's head to get back at you...


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I hate blood and gore not my thing grosses me out.
> Side note clowns are freaky lol


I hear you, I am wondering when did Halloween go from scares to gore? I personally find nothing scary about a bloody leg or hand, bla. Waiting the return of the Halloween scare! I too used to have cute decorations for the kids, then as my own kids got older so did my display. Now if I can make some of the kids freak out and dare say cry.......I am pleased! Even my grandsons do not like my display at night....................


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

At the risk of sounding like a total Polly Anna, I really love it all!!!! I like anything that celebrates the holiday and strikes fear, I mean brings joy to the heart of others.
Frankly I get giddy when I see that someone has taken the time to decorate! I recognize that peoples tastes, styles, abilities, and budgets vary greatly, so I am I just thrilled to see any and all efforts to keep this wonderful holiday not only alive, but growing.

I will admit that like I am sort of squeamish about overtly themed realistic displays involveing dead children. A few years ago someone in our town did a school bus display that frankly just made me sad and broke my heart. I also tend to steer away from desicrating religious icons or religious symbols. I have no problems using the sort of ubiquitous symbols needed for exorcism displays or by using the symbols and statues necessary for a voodoo theme. But even then I would probably keep them inside where only my adult party goers would see them. I try to keep my front yard display fairly benign. I know that you can't please everyone but I don't want to permanetly scar the psyche of small kids and I also dont want to be disrespectful to my neighbors. My objective is to be fun and have a good time, just not at the expense of to others.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate Aliens and Zomby Babies too... Oh wait!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't get aliens for halloween and I don't like gore,zombie babies, or cute stuff like blow molds and inflatables. I'm like most who want to stick to traditional halloween icons like witches, vampires, werewolves and ghosts. I also get bored when a certain theme is overdone like zombies. if the craze would change annually things wouldn't get old so fast, but stuff tends to get done to death. Five years of zombie apocalypse? Come on. Enough already. Do something different. I used to like seeing the zombie stuff, but now it's just boring. But on the other hand, I'm thankful people decorate at all, so do whatever makes you happy. Even if it is zombies!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I have themes I don't personally enjoy, but I would never say there are themes that shouldn't be Halloween. I think any theme can be Halloween. I really enjoy seeing outside of the box ideas as themes. It really helps to spark my creativity. Anything and everything can be a Halloween theme!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not into over the top gore, but I have to admit any theme is a good theme for Halloween. From the classics to the twist on Nursery Rhymes...I love it all. Everyone has such great talent and imaginations, and I for one am just thankful to have been given the opportunity to see their masterpiece. Dislikes aside, you can't help but marvel in the passion behind the build. Besides I applaud anyone who decorates for Halloween regardless of the subject matter


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am not crazy about snakes. I was almost bitten by one.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm ok with anything except clowns. I include a line on my invitations, "no clowns please". They freak me out. I'm open to pretty much anything else.


----------



## Oddlittlefellow (Aug 29, 2012)

I'd just like to add one thing to the list that no one else mentioned. Chainsaws!! It seems that you can't go to a pro haunt without seeing/hearing someone running around with a chainsaw. It's way overdone and getting boring.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Ah yeah! Chainsaws. Good call!

I tend to lump those in with gore... but once mentioned, that goes right to the number one spot of Most Annoying Haunt Elements.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I never got into the Aliens theme. I consider Aliens completely unrelated to Halloween. Heck, I couldnt even get into the movies like Aliens, or Defiance, Close Encounter...etc. It works for some just not for me


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have to say I agree with the majority here, clowns, lots of gore ( a little is fine) and zombie babies are not my thing. Also someone mentioned chainsaws, yes and yes ! so over done, I wish pro haunts would stop this and think of something new. Last year one of the guys at the haunt I went to actually jabbed one in my leg because I wasn't running away in "fear" well hell it wasn't scary plus it had been raining and it was muddy , I wasn't going to fall in the mud over his stupid chainsaw!

Just to add I also like one cohesive theme to a yard haunt, if its a grave yard then be a grave yard, if its witches I like just witch stuff ect. But hey I'm just so happy that someone decorated that I will give the yards that are all jumbled up a pass because its way better than nothing at all.


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

To me it really comes down to what fits my purpose and what doesn't. I run a walkthrough style haunt; the graveyard out front is not my forte. And with the walkthrough my goal is to create an "adventure movie" plot where guests are the heroes that overcome an immense evil that seems to never stop attacking them. So at the end of the day I strive for scary, as scary as it can get. To my target audience, chainsaws and gore scare, so those are a must for me. People are asking why pro haunts always have to use chainsaws and it's because they scare 90% of patrons! But to me there is nothing less scary that misused gore or overused power tools; I need to have that high-detail creepy ambiance of rotted wood, cobwebs, and rusty tools to ground a scene in its history. A house cannot be haunted without a history, and with history comes age. 

At the end of the day, I strive to do whatever is necessary to meet my purpose of scaring people. I use what I find scary and I like to think I do a good job at it! Of course, for a front yard display, the goals are drastically different; you're creating a display or show instead of an active intense adventure, so the goal is going to b to purely entertain. I LOVE yard displays!! I just enjoy building walkthrough haunts more so I stick with them. Really, what any haunter likes or dislikes in his or her own haunt is just a reflection of their purpose. So even if I see a yard filled with inflatables and blow molds, I LOVE what I see because they set out with that goal in mind and they achieved their artistic purpose.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Personally, I'm terrified of aliens. Not the little green men kind, but the creepy, realistic-looking ones. A little sleep paralysis with multi-sensory abduction hallucinations when I was a teenager is probably to blame.. But movies like Signs and Cloverfield absolutely terrify me.

That being said, I'm not huge on carnival-themed haunts. They -can- be done well, but that doesn't normally seem to be the case. On their own, they're fine. But for Halloween they're just too goofy to me and I don't get how they fit with the holiday.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Araniella said:


> Not a fan of the blood and gore, or those torture themes. Just seems to me that if it can happen in 'real life', it's not so much fun. Too many crazies out there where any of this could be happening to someone. Just kinda freaks me out a bit. Corpsed buckies look like major burn victims to me. This kind of hit home for me living so close to NYC during 9/11. The only year I went 'cutesy' and started purging real-life horror from my yard.
> 
> You and I are of the same mind- there are serial killers and crazy people that actually *do* that kind of stuff to people. Yikes- no fantasy fun in that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> You just never know what you might bring home with you if you mess with Quija.


Yes. I don't keep one in my home anymore. Fun but um do I need real demons/ghost/spirits...no!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Classic Halloween with hints of Gothic background setting is just my thing. I am always up for the Bump into the Night. Now for clowns.... nah.. Aliens....Nope.. Spiders..(shudders)...BUGS ick!!!! NO! Priate... again, not my thing. Over the top gore fest? Not my thing. A litlle body part here and there. I am good with that. Zombie babies... I have been waiting for them to die out....... Maybe that is why they are called Zombie Babies. (smack my forehead) DUH!!

Like everyone else, I do like checking out how everyone do whatever themes comes to their mind. They have a theme out and going for Halloween and I think I am actually okay with that.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Every themes can fly in my haunt, due to Mother Nature (L). like my Alien and Zombie baby, wich I got almost for free (I would never bought them myself), will be put in somewhere. People has see them and even got some reaction from them (good ones!). This year, if Mother Nature let's me, I will organised my entire haunt with multiple themes and self contained, hopefully. 

But if, like last year where Mother Nature was unhappy, it will be "PUT ANYTHING ANYWHERE RIGHT NOW, KIDS ARE ALREADY COMING!" theme again, or as I call it "WHERE THE SPIRIT OF HALLOWEEN VOMITED EVERYWHERE ON MY YARD". 

As long is somewhat well done, I am open to any themed haunt. But like most horror movies, many makes the mistake not to realised that simple blood and guts simply don't make a good horror movie. Same goes for haunts. And screaming actors... NOT SCARY! ANNOYING, YES!

JM


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I dislike the "Hell House" theme that some church groups put on. I know they say it's an alternative to evil old Halloween, but since they're stealing the props and methods of a haunt, then it's Halloween in my book. Haven't gone through one of those haunts, but friends and family members have told me about their experiences. It's sad to think of innocent young minds being subjected to that crap - what if they grow up hating Halloween? That 's just sad. Fortunately my family members were twisted enough to go through the Hell House and then put on costumes and go out trick-or-treating to real haunts.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

osenator said:


> but if, like last year where mother nature was unhappy, it will be "put anything anywhere right now, kids are already coming!" theme again, or as i call it "where the spirit of halloween vomited everywhere on my yard!"


OMG!! You totally stole MY yearly theme!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would have to agree with NoWhining, I like the classic Halloween themes with a gothic vibe. I'm not into the clowns, pirates, slasher film theme, aliens or major gore as some just go overboard with it and then, it's just not scary anymore. Don't mind the zombies too much but don't like the zombie babies at all, and lately it seems the zombie theme is getting a bit overblown or trendy which really takes the appeal out of it for me, but to each his own, as some folks do really great displays/costumes with these themes, they're just not my thing.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a big fan of halloween and horror, i love both. There isnt really anything that bothers me. I know there are some things that are just TO real for some people blood, guts and so on. I know this can upset some people or they just dont care for it. But i know it is for fun and games or just to scare the heck out of somebody and we all know its not real so there for it does not bother me at all. If you can scare the crap out of somebody you know you have done a good job!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm...time for a new thread?????



boo who? said:


> Most Annoying Haunt Elements.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Jul 19, 2009)

Like a few other members, I like my Halloween with a Gothic twist. Creepy old cemetery with lots of tombstones, moonlight, and fog. I'm slowly adding in a few new elements this year that will still tie into this particular genre. I don't have a problem with other themes, they're just not my taste. My wife describes our display as "A haunted house experience for younger kids, and eye candy for older kids and adults"

**EDIT**
If I had to say that there is one theme I am tired of seeing in our area, I would have to say that it is a toss up between an "Asylum" theme, and a "Zombie Attack" theme. There are 5 haunted attractions in our area. Three are Asylums, and the other two have gone full zombie mode. Okay, we get it, crazy people and the undead scare you. That's great. Can we have something new now?


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Personally I don't like the blood and gore stuff. I prefer to send shivers down a TOT's spine or have them and their parents so rattled they don't even want to 
walk up the driveway. I am also not a fan of these "sexy this and that" costumes for women.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Hmm...time for a new thread?????


Do it, Matrix Mom!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't dislike any single theme near as much as the lack of a "single theme".

Bold subtlety.... that's what I like. 

Truly though, I love the classic, vintage stuff that has a little warp to it.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

It’s scary and spooky and kind of magic. Okay, this may be obvious, but really, deep down we all love to be a little spooked. Why do you think they keep making horror movies? We all like to believe that there are some mystical forces out there that we can’t understand or control (look at the success of Harry Potter and all vampire movies) and maybe if we just believe magic will be real! Alright maybe this is a stretch, but hey, I want to believe. All themes are welcomed.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am with you on that. Maybe that why it appears to me soo much. There is something about this whole Halloween thing I just pure LOVE IT. But when it comes to people just abusing the themes and going overboard..... ICK!



"i got a rock!" said:


> It’s scary and spooky and kind of magic. Okay, this may be obvious, but really, deep down we all love to be a little spooked. Why do you think they keep making horror movies? We all like to believe that there are some mystical forces out there that we can’t understand or control (look at the success of Harry Potter and all vampire movies) and maybe if we just believe magic will be real! Alright maybe this is a stretch, but hey, I want to believe. All themes are welcomed.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish I had a deep, insightful answer for this thread but I think I generally fall into line with what others have said. In general, I'm turned off by significant amounts of gore; torture or suffering; violence toward or death of children (although I'm completely OK with undead children); racial violence or stereotypes; and anything sufficiently realistic and modern that it could be "ripped from the headlines." Depictions of rape in any form, even supernatural incubus/succubus, would be an immediate no-no, although fortunately I've never seen that and hope I never do. 

In general, I tend to be more turned off by specific elements rather than entire themes. Chainsaws bore me, and electric chairs are too real world for me. Vomit is also a turn-off.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't like aliens very much. I've never really been able to figure out what they have to do with Halloween.


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I don't like aliens very much. I've never really been able to figure out what they have to do with Halloween.


Agree there. also not a fan of the gore, blood, torture/porn thing. A small bit is ok in a big haunt (haunted house) but a well placed shot of compressed air can get a better scare rather than some dude drenched in blood.

The zombie baby thing was ok (and barely ok) but after seeing them for the past 3 years I think their a bit played out.

Pirates are the same way.

Anything overly popular that they can make into a costume I really cant stand. We had only 10 ToTs one year and no joke, 6 of them were Hannah Montana.

"Sexy" costumes. Sexy witch, nurse, fairy, ok I get it...But sexy Freddy Kruger, Sexy Jason Voorheese !?!?!? Seriously, Google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm with Pumkpin5 - my yard is the basic cemetery, somewhat goofy, with skeletons. I like witches, ghosts, black cats, bats, etc. I'm not all into the blood & gore. I also think the cheesy masks of the movie guys (Freddy / Jason / Michael) are well, cheesy!

I'll probably get kicked off the boards for this - I seriously do not like anything Disney. I never got onto that bandwagon. I never even liked it as a kid!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

ravenworks69 said:


> "Sexy" costumes. Sexy witch, nurse, fairy, ok I get it...But sexy Freddy Kruger, Sexy Jason Voorheese !?!?!? Seriously, Google it if you don't believe me.


Sexy Nemo the fish (no joke!), sexy Jack Skellington.... I feel your pain! Fortunately the weather at Halloween in this area is too cold for most ToTs to endure while wearing those pieces of thin scrap fabric, so they're usually pretty sensibly dressed when they visit our haunt


----------



## tbishop (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the Booswife 2 above. I can not do snakes. Hate them. But do like variety, so we do different themes thru out our home haunt. But no snakes allowed.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

off with your head!!!!!







lisa48317 said:


> i'm with pumkpin5 - my yard is the basic cemetery, somewhat goofy, with skeletons. I like witches, ghosts, black cats, bats, etc. I'm not all into the blood & gore. I also think the cheesy masks of the movie guys (freddy / jason / michael) are well, cheesy!
> 
> I'll probably get kicked off the boards for this - i seriously do not like anything disney. I never got onto that bandwagon. I never even liked it as a kid!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

definitely dislike the cutesy theme... for obvious reasons= because it's cute...gag...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

creeeepycathy said:


> definitely dislike the cutesy theme... for obvious reasons= because it's cute...gag...


Road trip... so tempted... must sneak Minnie Mouse halloween blowmold onto Cathy's front step...


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

As a teenager my first "official" haunt at my church included Freddy Krueger, Jason Vorhees, Michael Myers and lots of karo. I was asked to tone it down the next year so we went with a "tame" Inquisition scenario that nearly caused one senior member to have a heart attack while the props were being taken into the basement location, thank goodness she didn't actually go through it. The last memory I want to have is watching poor Martha croaking while I'm spitting blood capsule saliva after my friend Chuck guts me, would have put a damper on things. 

I don't believe those experiences put me off gore, I still enjoy splatter films, I have an iron stomach, but I can't see myself doing a yard haunt with any ever again. Strange because early ones were filled with it, how extreme can we get, can we spray them, what can they walk through, what can they put their hands in, extreme, extreme, extreme. When I was 17 I showed my parents plans for the coming holiday where an actor would pull himself off a cross and stumble towards any large crowd before dying in the yard, my mom cleared her throat and left the room and my dad asked me to walk with him. 

So no more gore, no clowns, always feared them, who knows who is behind that makeup...now, excuse me, I have to finish sketches of a dead fawn thats being eaten by a corpse, I wonder where I can get cheap deer hide?

Happy Haunting.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Ferryman's Wake said:


> ...now, excuse me, I have to finish sketches of a dead fawn thats being eaten by a corpse, I wonder where I can get cheap deer hide?


First find out whether fawn parts are legal in your state  (many restrict or ban their ownership) then get over to Taxidermy.net and explain you want a tanned craft quality deer fawn hide. If you don't need the entire skin, specify what parts you do need. Just be very careful when dealing with sellers there - the atmosphere is not like HF and there are those who would take advantage of non-taxidermists, especially with regards to illegal sales. As long as you're aware of that, and know the regulations for both your state and that of the seller, you'll do fine. Prices are hands-down the best you'll find anywhere, you just have to be mindful.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

I dislike over-the-top blood and gore. Bloody guts, skinned animals, and so on are NOT for me. 

I like the gothic horror best.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

talkingcatblues said:


> Road trip... so tempted... must sneak Minnie Mouse halloween blowmold onto Cathy's front step...


 LOL!  I expect comments like this from you, talkingcat.    But MadameLeota, BlueFrog, and Moonwitchy should have their 'killer post' privileges taken away.    j/k


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Them's fighting words, Cathy! Let's see, I have some cute 1950's blow mold poodles and a whole bunch of bunnies to add to *TalkingCatBlues* Minnie Mouse when we sneak onto your lawn


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

BlueFrog said:


> Them's fighting words, Cathy! Let's see, I have some cute 1950's blow mold poodles and a whole bunch of bunnies to add to *TalkingCatBlues* Minnie Mouse when we sneak onto your lawn


 Oh NO! Not the blow molds!!!! Not eek bunnies!!! Larry... make them stop!! They're a' scarin' me!!!!! 

I am going to have nightmares about this!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

If those don't terrify you into submission, I will break out ... the inflatables!!


----------



## Southern Haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't dig heavy gore or torture because I have a home haunt. When I go to a pro haunt, I expect to see it so it doesn't bother me. 

I never thought I would like clowns / carnival much until I started building in December. I am really digging clowns / carnival now. I really think themes like aliens and pirates can be very cool if done well. I think they offer a nice change-up to traditional themes. I am not a fan of many inflatables but I would rather have a neighbor use one than do nothing at all.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

To me Halloween is about the Universal Monster or old B movie type of thing, along with witches, witchdoctors, headhunters, and skeletons and cemeteries and just the creepy vibe . I think its about creating the spooky ambiance rather than just rolling out a bunch of blood and gore to freak people out. Having a 7 year old little girl I guess aided me in keeping it 'spooky' but fun vs. the whole 'this looks like crime scene photos from Ted Bundy's last orgy of blood in the sorority house scene'. Just my two cents. And honestly, keeping it less horror movie vibe and more creepy vibe got just as many kids letting out little shrieks on their way to get candy from me.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> If those don't terrify you into submission, I will break out ... the inflatables!!


Now *that's* depravity. 

*bows in the presence of a superior evil-doer*


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

this is what happens to me when I see cutesy (gag)


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

These have probably already been mentioned... but what the heck:
1. Zombies - over done to the point of absurdity
2. Zombie Babies - ??? Sorry, but what have these got to do with ANYTHING?!?!?!?!?
3. Excessive Gore - IMHO shows little to no imagination.


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

Surprised at how many people don't care for the Zombie babies. Add me to that club, I see them in every store and don't give them a second look.

I'm still unsure of my theme this year but the latest contemplation is gruesome carnival / saw mixed for the scare portion. Then classic halloween (graveyard, ghosts, skeles, old time furniture etc). Seems by responses even alot of haunters get freaked by clowns lol. Thats my goal!


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm also pretty shocked at just how many people dislike the zombie babies! I think the huge variety they come in now is a bit much, and seeing them so often doesn't exactly make them more charming. But, for me, every theme has its place. I like everything! As long as someone's decorating, I'm happy. IMHO, there are many components to the Halloween experience, and I enjoy a variety of themes. (yes... even the cutesy ones ;D)


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ohhh, I'm going to seem like a Debbie Downer here, but there are a lot of themes I dislike. 

The slasher/torture theme. Blood & guts don't gross me out. They don't scare me. Neither do chainsaws (apart from the fact that I would probably take my own leg off with one due to clumsiness). And, to be honest, to me Halloween isn't about crazy people. It's supposed to be otherworldly. Human psychos just don't count.

Clowns are kind of boring to me. I don't find them frightening. Now, ironically, I LOVE a well-done dark carnival theme, and if there are clowns mixed in, I'm okay with it. I just don't like OMG-CLOWNS-CLOWNS-CLOWNS everywhere. It lacks creativity, in my opinion.

And the zombie theme is getting super old now. I mean, I get it. They're the "it" monster right now. They kind of define the 21st century. But I'm not a fan. I'll be honest, zombies scare the ever-living *BLEEP* out of me. So I have never liked them. But I understand the draw. However, when every single decoration is about biohazards and rotting people/rats/dogs/everything else, well... It's overkill for me. Do zombie props and costumes scare me? No. (It's the movies that bother me.) But I'm pretty tired of the trend.

(With that said, I actually kind of like the zombie babies. They're kind of cute. I liked the classic monster babies last year better - I STILL want that baby werewolf - but the zombies don't bother me.)

Also, while I don't actively_ dislike_ it, I do think the "scary tales" theme is getting a bit tired, too. I actually love the idea of it, but I think it needs to be laid to rest for a while. Let's pull it back out in a few years!

All right, I've said my piece. Go ahead and fuss at me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Jul 19, 2009)

I've found another theme that I dislike, nay, HATE: The hillbilly torture porn type theme. For those that don't know this theme, it depicts a family (or some other group dynamic) of inbred or incestuous people who kill/torture/rape guests. To me, this entire type of theme is ridiculous, trashy, and basically useless. It does not depict anything except imagery meant to nauseate, not scare. Not sure about you guys, but puking doesn't really scare me. One of the main reasons that I dislike scenes like this is that they have no actual depth, like they don't get into your head. It's all about the blood, gore, and violation with scenes like this. Who cares to pay money to see that type of thing?


----------



## tortured_serenity (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't like the cutsie Halloween items and scary clowns. I love the whole scary and horror element of Halloween so the cutsie stuff just doesn't do it for me, and as far as i'm concerned , clowns are scary as hell thanks to IT...


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Do not like the Zombie babies, to me there is absolutely nothing scary about this or Halloween, but to each his own. If everybody does zombie babies at least they are doing something rather than nothing. Just wont be seeing any zombie babies in my display....EVER!


----------



## boneyard girl (Sep 9, 2012)

While I'm usually a fan of all things zombie related, the over-saturation of zombies in all forms of media is getting quite tiresome. Everywhere I turn, there they are! In movies, television, books, games, and hell, even 'zombie walks' - when something is consistently shoved in my face I tend to get bored of it. For that reason, the zombie theme is really doing nothing for me lately!

I guess I'm a bit of a Halloween purist, I love traditional themes that rely on creating that subtly eerie atmosphere. Realistic graveyards, derelict houses, candlelight or lantern light, fog, bones, apparitions, nods to witchcraft or folklore, old photographs, cobwebs, oddities, etc. 

Something like this will always grab my attention; it strikes a balance between believability, eeriness, and elegance:


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't "get" pirates for halloween...don't like the scary clown thing either. I'm old lol I grew up on hammer movies, classic monsters , ghost stories and halloween being subtly spooky not slasher film nightmare stuff. That said my costume each year these days is a heavy layer of gore. Why? Because its simple and I get great reactions on the streets of NYC !


----------



## megancpeters (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my god, the Zombie Babies make no sense to me, either! Thank you!!


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

blood. hate it if it looks real or near food or toilets.

i think the zombie babies Are funny but not at all scary. lighting and ethereal ghost type things are spooky to me. guess i like spooky not scary. maybe thats the same
thing.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Not a fan of the super gore. I love gory movies, I tend to be that annoying guy in the theatre laughing at the death scenes. But, in a haunt the static gore just doesnt seem to add anything to me. I dont't know, just not a fan.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

This subject is very personal to me and my family. We dont do gore at all for good reason. My two younger boys, we adopted them almost a year ago after fostering them. Their mother was brutally murdered, stabbed and beaten. She was my third cousin. She had 5 children one being a 17 day old baby at the time that was there when she was killed. The older kids came home from school and found her. We tried for a year to get the kids out of foster care in Chattanooga TN making a trip every month to visit and go to court. The system in TN sucks to say the least. The kids were split up in 3 homes. After fighting for a solid year we had to become foster parents and TN would only let us take the 2 boys age at the time 11 and 8. So to say the least we don't watch any murder type shows or movies and no bloody gore for Halloween. My now 14 year old flashes back to that day when he sees anything that is gory or bloody. The smell of bleach also flashes him back because the house was covered in bleach including the baby. I was leery of even the vampire stuff but they both reassured me they were fine with it and really like it. I usually don't talk about this much but since I dont personally know anyone on here I think it's ok. So if you are a blood and gore person and someone freaks out about it, maybe they have a good reason. Not saying people should not do it just saying this is our reason we don't. My boys are now doing great and love Halloween. They were so excited last year to get our reaper box. I was nervous about opening it in front of them but my reaper did a great job and no gore. This is my boys last Halloween photo shoot.





























This is what they normally look like, lol


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

witchy they are adorable! i think about things like that. u never know what people are sensitive about. so i try to keep things basically away from reality. so glad u could do that for ur boys.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Witchy im so sorry about what they went through they are nice looking young men and hopefully life will bring them lighter times. As someone who has a problem with certain isues in films , tv, and occasionally books i read because of personal expeiences of violence i get it. I do the fake gore thing a bit myself but i tamed it way down after each local tragedy , 9/11, the ferry crash, etc...thanks for making me Think.


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

zombies in general...lame, overused,...not scary at all


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

This is an interesting question ,and I think, a bit of a difficult one.....in most instances, the fact that someone has put forth the effort to provide a good Halloween experience for the ToTs supersedes my personal preferences.

With that said, anytime I find myself disliking a theme, it is generally because of the execution vs. the theme itself (if that makes any sense)

I suppose that the disappointing hallmarks for me tend to be anything involving shouting, shrieking, electrocuting, chainsawing (is that even a word?), blood flinging, flailing, etc, etc. All of the loud, frenetic 'scares' tend to make me scratch my head a bit. Certainly, those things have their place in horror films, and clearly many folks enjoy it, it's just not for me on Halloween.

I suppose that I would extend that concept to gore in general. Anytime the haunt, or display, has all of the subtlety of an air-raid siren, I'll probably not find too many elements of it truly enjoyable.

I think that it really comes down to an appreciation for implication and suggestion vs. the overt....the shark was always scarier when it was below the surface, right? 

It seems like nearly any theme can benefit tremendously from considering that leveraging the viewer's imagination is the most powerful scare tactic that can be employed. After all, what is scarier than a long walk in the near-dark with nothing but shadows and dimly perceived shapes hinting about what MAY be coming (even if it never does)? Shifting shapes in the fog, and dimly lit outlines limned in unnatural hues, do far more to make pulse quicken than any blood spattered machete swinging goon in a pair of overalls and a hockey mask. 

Alternatively, where the atmosphere and/or ambience relies on the imagination of the folks viewing it, and the watchword is 'eerie', I'm almost certain to enjoy it regardless of the theme.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't say I really "dislike" any theme. Part of the reason I love Halloween is the freedom to be who or whatever you want to be for a day. While I don't particularly like snakes and spiders in real life, I have no problem seeing them in a haunt. I like to be scared and gore doesn't really bother me, though this will be my first Halloween after cleaning up after a family member who committed suicide, so that could change I guess. 

We're all different and while I may not see someone's haunt with the same awesomeness that they do, I respect their love of the holiday and their willingness to express that love in their own way. So bring on the zombie babies, aliens, severed limbs, chainsaws, cutesy, inflatables etc... and thanks for showing us what your idea of Halloween is.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I also have to say that I'm not terribly fond of the officially licensed stuff being placed in a haunt... Freddy Kruger, Michael Myers, Jason Voorhees, Pinhead, etc. For me, seeing these characters in a haunt negates the suspension of disbelief. Does that make any sense? Kind of like, "Oh, there's Leatherface. I've seen his movie. This must not be real." And that kind of ruins the spookiness for me. ESPECIALLY if they're in a setting that they shouldn't be in.

Like, okay, if you've done a haunt completely themed to be Camp Crystal Lake, that's fine. Jason belongs there. It still takes away from the experience, honestly - more like being at a Universal or Paramount park attraction than a haunted house, really - but at least the character _fits._

I'd rather see generic vampires and mad scientists and other monsters that I don't recognize as a specific character. But that's kind of a nitpicky thing for me.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

umm the only thing that might bug me would be the really really cuties theme.. I am into every thing Halloween, blood, gore, zombies, and I acutally look forward to seeing everything Halloween wise and yet at the same time my heads goin oooohh like this like that eehh that is okay needs works, I sometimes wondering about my self... I am always wearing something Halloween all year long.. even at work I have skulls on lol I do think I am a bit of Halloween freak heheheh could not live with out it...


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

See, and the cutesy stuff doesn't bother me in the least. There are plenty of reasons some people might not get into the gory or scary stuff. Maybe they have little ones who are easily frightened. Or they just might not like the grosser side of Halloween. Either way, at least they get into the spirit! And even if you don't like the cute stuff, you can't deny that it can make you smile anyway.

Have you seen any of Hilda's stuff? She tricks out blow molds and all sorts of other cute decorations, and she does an AMAZING job of it. It's fun, it's silly, it's mildly spooky, and SO creative! (Hope you don't mind the plugs, Hilda. I just think your displays are brilliant.)


----------



## The_Cailleach_Bheur (Jul 20, 2013)

I like both cutesy and horrific Halloween themes. I even like spiders, clowns, snakes and zombie babies and gore. The only thing my heart just can't take is animals getting hurt. I saw an animatronic dog on a video of TransWorld 2013 on Youtube the other day and wanted to cry. It featured mange, disease, and inhumane abuse. There was another dog animatronic in the same video that featured the same things, but was also stuffed down a trash can. 

I can't hardly even stand a King-Kong set-up, because it will remind me of how they shot him to death on the Empire State Building. 


This is a big reason why I love the story of The Headless Horseman, especially Tim Burton's "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow". Because the Hessian seems to care about his horse. 

It's also a fear that is causing conflicts with me wanting to do a Dead Oz theme. I was thinking of having Toto slaughtered as part of the scene, but I thought twice, since the actual image would give me nightmares and heartache. 

I once ran crying from my computer when someone showed me an image of a cat who had been hacked to pieces and the pieces tied to a poptart to look like Nyan Cat. I love real cats, and I love Nyan Cat. For a week after, I couldn't look at any images of Nyan Cat or it would make me sick.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't know why it didn't occur to me to list animal abuse as an absolute turn-off for me. My rule for them is about the same as it is for kids: skeletons and undead (as long as they aren't mutilated) is OK, but otherwise it's an absolute no thanks. In fact, I often have my horde of rats turning the tables on people who set traps, scientists, etc.



The_Cailleach_Bheur said:


> It's also a fear that is causing conflicts with me wanting to do a Dead Oz theme. I was thinking of having Toto slaughtered as part of the scene, but I thought twice, since the actual image would give me nightmares and heartache.


No, no, no slaughtered Toto. Toto needs to be DOING the slaughtering :


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> I don't know why it didn't occur to me to list animal abuse as an absolute turn-off for me. My rule for them is about the same as it is for kids: skeletons and undead (as long as they aren't mutilated) is OK, but otherwise it's an absolute no thanks. In fact, I often have my horde of rats turning the tables on people who set traps, scientists, etc.


Agreed. I was really disappointed in Spirit last year when they had the dead rat in a trap and the dead crow hanging from a string props.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> I don't know why it didn't occur to me to list animal abuse as an absolute turn-off for me. My rule for them is about the same as it is for kids: skeletons and undead (as long as they aren't mutilated) is OK, but otherwise it's an absolute no thanks.


It didn't occur to me either, and I think it's because I try to keep that as FAR out of mind as possible...yeah, that is 100% no-go.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Alien haunt themes. It's so not Halloween related to me at all, although I don't mind it for costumes.


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking way back to when I was a little girl, a dead animal theme wouldn't have scared me at all, it would have just made me very, very sad. And made me cry, which would have ruined Halloween. I can just imagine me at age 5 coming across a slaughtered Toto. Sobbing would have ensued even if I knew it was just pretend. Funny, I would have found a scene of rats gnawing on people to be cool, but if it were the other way around I would have felt sorry for the rats!

On another tangent, I grew up not too far from Disneyland and we went quite often. One of our favorite rides was Pirates so I know as a child I would have been delighted by a pirate themed haunt.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of realistic torture scenes. Same for horror movies. To me that's just creating something shocking rather than a true scare. And little kids don't need to see that kind of stuff.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

I appreciate everyone who gets into the "spirit" of the season and decorates no matter what theme they like. Personally, I like to keep my decorating very 1980s/early 1990s. It was a simpler time in the world of Halloween, and it was tons of fun. Blow molds, lots of orange, white, and tombstones. Of course, I add some cool modern touches, but mostly I attempt to recreate what I experienced as a kid and what I loved. I don't like the more "adult" aspects of the holiday, and I feel that the gory torture themes really play that up. No kids should be exposed to that stuff, so I avoid anything like that. I also have an aversion to airblown inflatables. They're great for some folks, but I would never personally put one in my display, and I find it silly when I see people compare blowmolds to inflatables. They are not in the same category at all. That being said, as long as a theme has "heart" and is kid-friendly, I'm all into it.


----------



## The Big Scare (Jul 22, 2013)

Now I should point out that even my retro-Halloween display has some stuff that isn't friendly to every kid, as I often have little ones fighting their parents (I don't want to go to that house, Mommy!) because it's "too scary." Just goes to show you that vampires, graveyards, and all the creepy monsters of yore can still scare the Treaters... ha! So, it's definitely not cutesy. It's classic. There's a difference.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I just prefer my display to give off an eerie feeling, without literally scaring anyone. I just want it to give off a creepy, haunted feeling.

I also don't like anything that's too "real", like dismemberment, or murder themes. Stuff that could really happen, I avoid. (I'll leave it to each individual's opinion on whether or not ghosts are real, but you get the gist of what I'm saying)

I also avoid the really cute stuff, though. I don't use inflatables or blow molds, but I don't truly dislike either. Honestly, I'd love to have some blow molds to put up on the porch for the days leading up to Halloween, and then put the cemetery up on the 29th (we ToT 30th and 31st here), and take the blow molds down when the cemetery's up. 

I can honestly say that I hate air cannons, because I have a serious case of globophobia! I can't even stand to be around rubber balloons, it's so bad.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

LairMistress said:


> (we ToT 30th and 31st here)


Really? I've never heard of such a thing anywhere else. Is that a local tradition there?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes, we've always done it. I grew up one county over from the one I'm living in now, and they do it too. I don't know how long of a tradition it's been, but I'm 41, and it was that way as long as I can remember.


----------



## deeds0709 (Jun 9, 2013)

I see a pattern here. I don't like cutesy stuff, clowns, baby zombies, gross stuff, guts, nasty looking serial killer looking stuff. I don't see pirates as Halloween either. I like the traditional, Witches, Bats , Cats, Vultures Vampires, Tombstones, Gothic, Victorian type theme but that is my preference. Pumpkins are a must have on Halloween.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm not a fan of zombie themes. I just think they are overdone anymore. I liked the original idea of zombies as a product of voodoo or sorcery (as they originally were conceived), but the theme of zombies as a result of some bio-hazard has been done to death. They're in video games, comic books, TV shows, movies, books, you name it. Zombies have quickly become to a new generation what Martians were to the 50's. 

On another note, blood and gore are not my thing either. If I want bloody, gory, disturbing scenes, I'll watch the news.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

So glad I'm hearing so many post about liking less gore. Hey if u like it ... great but I agree that it should be exhibited in a more private place/party. Front yard haunts IMHO should be for everyone. Classic Halloween!


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not a fan of cute or kid-oriented decorations. There's a lot of that in the UK because most of our Halloween stuff in the shops is still aimed at kids parties instead of adult haunts. Cartoon ghosts abound! 


Not me, but I used to have a friend who was terrified of spiders. I didn't know this - she was the girlfriend of someone I knew so we weren't close. For one Halloween I covered the bathroom in spiders - mainly plastic ones, nothing very realistic, but she freaked out and refused to use the bathroom, so her boyfriend went and took down some of the big spiders for her. I was a little annoyed that they didn't just ask if I could do it, nor did they put them back up once she was done, but I guess some phobias are worse than others.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

pumpkinking30 said:


> I liked the original idea of zombies as a product of voodoo or sorcery (as they originally were conceived), but the theme of zombies as a result of some bio-hazard has been done to death.


Yes, I too prefer my zombies (and vampires and werewolves, etc.) to be of supernatural origin.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Glitter.


For the sake of all mankind's sanity and salvation, it must be stopped.





Other than that, I can get into just about any theme, as long as it's been done with some imagination and thought.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not a zombie fan.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I don't like anything gory nor do I like clowns, zombies, ESP not baby zombies. I like traditional Halloween with bats, ghosts, graveyard etc. Spiders too but my neighbor is very afraid of spiders. I guess he had a nest fall on his head when he was a kid and all the babies ran all over him. That's scary! But I'm still using my big spiders lol. He has seen them and my kids and even husband try to scare him poor guy. My hubby can be quite the prankster lol. Good thing they are friends.


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Pirates.....I know a lot of people like that theme....but for me, its clapped out. Its been non stop pirate skulls, crossbones, swashbucklers, wenches, swords, flags, kid parties, patch eyes, fake gold coins, cheap pirate hats and that all that other stuff since 2003 when Pirates of the Caribbean came out. Its just not scary anymore. It was cool back then, but now its played out. I think zombies are also headed in that direction soon too and believe me, I love zombie stuff. Companies pick one thing and exploit it to death over and over until its an empty nothing. Halloween themes are just like natural resources....


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Pirates are not halloween imho. I don't get that either.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This is going to be a bit long, but I can see I am not alone in this! These are not my cup of tea, but I don't want to put anyone down because everyone loves different things! We need to support each other in such a small (but growing) community.

Pirates - Especially 'Captain Jack Sparrow' types (Pirates of the Caribbean was the worst thing to happen). I just don't get it. It doesn't fit into 'traditional' Halloween themes and is more pop culture being socially acceptable only on Halloween because you can be anything on Halloween.

Zombies - Way overplayed, need I say more? Okay, people keep trying to put a new 'twist' on them.
...Zombie babies - See above.

Clowns - Just doesn't do it for me. Now it's just too popular, because it's easy.

Blood & Gore - Now made popular by the Saw series. I get that people are trying to be shocking and more 'extreme' these days, but really?

Steampunk - Also pop culture that pops up around Halloween now. See Pirates.

Classic horror movies and their villains - Not a fan of horror movies (blasphemy I know).

Glitter - Not a theme (some may argue with me). STOP PUTTING THAT (beep) ON EVERYTHING! I see so many items I want, but they have glitter cancer.

Inflatables - This is not a theme. Your lawn does not need to look like a store display.

Harry Potter/Twilight/Hunger Games/etc - Do something else for Halloween.

Aliens - Not what I'm thinking when someone says Halloween. Sorry flying saucers don't do it for me.

I'm probably missing something, but that's the list for right now.


----------



## Pursilla (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not into a ton of blood and gore, or pirates. The zombie babies are stupid to me. I mean like WOW, what will they come up with next? Vampire dogs? (Do they have vampire dogs?) Also I don't like inflatables. Inflatables are for kids birthday parties NOT Halloween.


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Sidnami said:


> I noticed that there was a dislike for certain themes of Halloween. I had one person at one of my Halloween parties who had to stay outside (Of his own choice) because he had a phobia of clowns. I hired one that evening not knowing this. I tend to not like the cuties Halloween stuff. To me, it takes away from the coolness factor.
> 
> So here is the general question. What part of Halloween decorations/costumes/tradition do you not like and why? Have you had to deal with it and how did that go?


I would say if there is one Halloween theme that I could do without is the gory or bloody theme. I for one think you can create a good scare without having to gross people out to the point you make them sick. Yet I have noticed in local haunted houses and other Halloween attractions, the increase in blood/gore and severed body parts gets out of hand.

For example, last year I took my kids to a local commercial haunt in which I always held in high regard being one of the few that doesn't have much gore in thier haunted house. In addition they have a 'family friendly' run through that they do in the day time. Ok that was fine, I went with my family including my twin 6 year old boys. Now upon going through the haunted house...right away I realized that this isn't very family friendly. It was just WAY too dark and some material was just not appropriate for kids. They had projections of roaches running on a piece of rotten meat on the middle of a table. There were rooms with severed body parts hanging from the ceiling. A lab scene had just about every single surface in it had some blood. Needless to say, my boys ran through there as fast as they could trying to keep thier eyes closed in the process! The only repreive was at the end they had a room filled with Christmas decorations hanging upside down from the ceiling. The boys liked that.

Needless to say I was a bit shocked. I could only imaging what it would be like at night. Probably more of the same and then probably with actors that have severed body parts.

For me, when it comes to the blood, keeping it to a minimum is best. 

I know it is each to his/her own. But question was what theme I don't like, and that is it.

Geo


----------



## TheMonsterSquad (Oct 8, 2012)

I try not to be too negative. I wouldn't say I dislike any theme, just that some of them don't suit me and my style. But any theme can be done well. For example, I'm not a big fan of the pirate theme, but I have to admit being blown away by people who build entire ships in their yard, etc. I remember watching this video of Hi-Rez Design's home haunt and being just amazed. It's never something I would do myself, but I try to appreciate the effort that other people go to to make halloween so amazing. To each their own.


----------



## KnowSomethingJonSnow (Sep 12, 2013)

Not into blood and gore, clowns, people dressed up as donuts.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not a fan of glittered up props. Glitter is for strippers, not skulls & tombstones for crying out loud.

Im also not wild about cute deco with cartoonish features.

I dont really have a theme but I really like animation in props, especially when the target audience doesnt see it coming. I really wish I had the skills to build a theme based on demons. It would have be real high on the creep factor though so it didnt come off as hokey. For now I will just keep trying to scare em with pop ups and triggered props.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

KnowSomethingJonSnow said:


> Not into blood and gore, clowns, people dressed up as donuts.



Oh man - got to watch out for those evil donuts!!! A little girl came to my house ToTing dressed as one a couple years ago. I think it was the same girl who also dressed as a whack-a-mole.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> I hate blood and gore not my thing grosses me out.
> Side note clowns are freaky lol



WhO yOu CalLinG a CloWn?

LOLs.

I don't like gore or zombies either.


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

I enjoy the humor of Adams Family/Munsters/Monster Mash etc. I still go for some scare or shock factor, however, like the jumping spider.

While I do think the zombie theme is overdone, small amounts can be funny.

I have the grave yard and I enjoy the funny epitaphs but I always worry that they might offend someone that recently lost a loved one.

I have no interest in horror/gore....it scares and grosses me.


----------



## jtmonsman (Nov 27, 2012)

Two things that I'm not a fan of. 

one: (this is just my OPINION!!!!!!! Everyone is entitled to theirs, and mine is no more valid than anyone else's)
Not a fan of props that have light up eyes, (LEDs) and I've seen a few haunts where this seems to be the theme. some that I think could have been great if they didn't have this effect on every prop! if the whole eye lights up, it is hit or miss. if just what appears to be the pupil does, Well, I've just never been into it.

Two:
no theme what so ever. I look and think "why is that clown high fiving that alien behind a sarcophagus that has a werewolf popping out of it in a modern graveyard? and who invited the girl from the ring to this party?"
If the yard is sectioned off, with specific areas, I think a few different things can be incorporated. but some mix them all together, and I've seen it muddy up a few yards that had some amazing items, but in my mind, they were to "schizophrenic" to really pull me in!


----------



## Northrad (Aug 24, 2010)

Con: Over Merchandised Themes
I've been turned off by 80-90's serial killers for years (Freddie,Jason,Leather Face,Saw, Hannibal Lecter) The whole insane asylum and mad butcher thing feels played out.

Pro: I love period themes and "unique" or the less worn Haunt themes the best...hard to do when folks buy from the sames stores and buy stuff off the same shelves. Love the leading edge of cycled themes when they come back in style...maybe I'll like the Jason/Freddie stuff again in 20 years if it goes ever goes away.


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, I'm in England, so any haunts would be good haunts as we don't tend to have them here.

Saying that, some of the stuff I'm not such a big fan of (we all seem to dislike similar stuff) would be blood, guts and gore, zombie babies (no-one seems too keen on them lol) glitter (WTF glitter is not scary!) and inflatables/airblowns. I mean some of the airblowns are impressive but to me they're just not scary. What I love about Halloween is the creep factor, combined with the idea that anything is possible on Halloween night. Blood and guts to me just kill it...they're not in keeping with my own personal idea of "Halloween Spirit". They're too blatant. IMO Halloween should have an air of mystery to it. 

Oh, and I'm with the rest of you on aliens. Pirates could be Halloweeny. I've seen some excellent photos of pirate-themed haunts that were genuinely creepy (skeletons and treasure chests and so forth) but aliens are just not Halloweeny to me.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

As Lea said, here in the UK you can get away with just about anything in your haunt as they are so rare to see.
People are so blown away just to see _something_, that they're not too bothered what it is..
I think my haunt may be the only real home haunt in the county (Wiltshire), although I would love to be able to be proven wrong on that assumption. It's certainly the only one in my town.

I like to have a basic theme as I believe it helps to keep things a little more cohesive and easier to manage, but " a little of everything, and everything in it's place" seems to work well. I like Gothic horror and the old classics, so my haunt tends to run roughly along those lines.

I'm not a big fan of Clown themed haunts however, as my son has suggested that theme for next year. None of my current props etc seem remotely suitable and it's gonna cost us a packet in time and money to be able to pull that off.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

power ranger costumes. I'm not afraid of them and that's just it. Whenever a kid comes up to my door dressed like that I want to offer him a choice of self defense weapons(bat, pipe, etc).


----------



## kurtlamm (Mar 7, 2014)

I personally don’t like the Zombie Baby thing. Also not a fan of pirates. I think that blood and gore is OK, if it’s done right. You don’t want to constantly have severed body’s everywhere and limbs hanging from the ceiling, you need a balance, the right amount will get the gross out factor and the shock out of your guests. Keep in mind that almost every theme can be good as long as it’s done right.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have any particular phobias, but I don't like blood, gore, and torture. To me its more gross than scary, and I like to have the kind of Halloween that is classic in the sense that it is somewhat creepy, but fun for everybody. I don't want kids to leave my house in tears. I like for them to walk up and say "That's So Cool !"


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ I may have pushed past the kid friendly haunt by now. Everyone agrees- scary. It takes the younger ones nerve to come at night. Some parents last year told me it took two years before their kids had enough nerve to come to the door- holding their parents hand! LOL! I mean, my haunt is creepy but sometimes I'm surprised by the reactions. My favorite theme to hate is clowns. And wouldn't you know, every year they keep pushing clown merchandise. Clowns, clowns, and more clowns. I so much hate the clown theme that I refuse to do one, and it's probably the one scene I could USE. But I can't help it. Maybe if they stop with all the clown props for a while I'd feel different. But as it stands, you can keep your clowns.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I have just read through all of this thread in one sitting. WOW! (Wow for me doing this and wow for all of the opinions and feelings expressed, Thank you! )
Gore, bloody butcher shops don't make it in my mind for myself and others because unless we will all just quietly pass away in our sleep after 106 years of living," blood", awaits too many of us and often times toward the end of our existence. So let's not rush it.
Death, the eternal mystery, feared , respected, something that will be happening to the "Other Guy", must be laughed at, played with as a way of we all coping .
The items in my haunted house I have caught hell for are items I think should have merely been "Entertaining", but nobody can possibly please Everyone.
The very first "problem"was pointed out to me by a Preacher on his way out of town. He thought a skull is a "No-no!" Implies evil, satan, poisoning.
I pointed out I think God made our skull for us to hold our jelly-brains in place and give us more lifespan.(But what do I know?)
The second most concerning thing here is my "Nazi" display. It's actually a "Nazi-Babe" display of those mythic creatures created in the 1950's Men's Magazines and I think I am actually making fun of them!
"What would a Jewish person think or feel if they saw this?"
"I don't know? I'll warm-up the oui-Ja board and ask my Great grandfather "Katzenburger!" (He and I shared the same birth date)
I have always expended actual effort, both physical and mental into NOT Copying Hollywood or things that others may have bought or built in their haunts.
Serial-killer's bedrooms are not "Halloween".
UFO's-Aliens? Remember "Plan Nine?" That might have linked Halloween and horror since Bela's last screen appearance was that odd /crappy/silly movie.
Maybe the supernatural and UFOs run on the same wave-length Highway of teleportation?
Being open for house tours every night (very nearly) and open most Sat. & Sun. afternoons,(For 27 years) the main concerns people have before they buy a ticket will be:
"Do you have any chainsaws in there? Clowns? Bloody gore? People lunging out at you? Touching you? Grabbing you? Screaming in your face?"
I have spent So Much Energy explaining and promising to people that they will NOT be finding such things in here coming after them!
I can do a chainsaw routine that scares people but ends with everyone laughing and no chainsaw noises ever happen, and nobody starts running.
They can't run, I have control of that possibility! (Insert evil laugh here~)
THE SCARY thing here , as told to me many times ... is "Jim".. Me!
I tell the stories of this house, I lead them through it. I ambush them as any haunter will do (after I create trust.) (Another evil laugh here~) and then...
They usually laugh, which is THE reset so they can become scared again, before the next laugh...
My patrons come in all ages.
Need to "sell" Halloween to a little kid? Just do what I did here. Build a scary device the child gets to control, and the first ones in the room it happens to scare will be the Parents, as designed and set up by me. 
Real yells, real fear expressed via the parents ingrains a thrill and starts them off seeking more such fun.
Who can still be afraid of the Monster if you hold his control in your hand?
Whatever thing somebody else has in their Halloween, is fine with me because "Whatever Works, Works".. and I am way too busy to be possibly bothered , because I will be right here doing my own "art".


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I definitely don't like blood and gore or things that are too real life. There is to much of that today without having to worry about something going wrong Halloween night with the crazies. Specially don't like things that are set in real life places like camps or schools and show all murder and stuff. that is too real and not scary in a good way.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the Haunted house at Disney captures alot of people's idea of "haunted". Each room exhibits a fear in all of us, even though we are pretty immune to the ride already. Ballroom with dancing ghosts, cemetery, haunted hallway, seances, doors opening and closing just to name a few. They really have it all summed up in one ride what most of think is scary.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never been all that crazy about the pirate themed haunts, at least not in this part of the country. I'm sure it's very cool to have a pirate haunt on a boardwalk some place like San Fran or the Jersey Shore but it never made much sense to me having one in the middle of Oklahoma. Never been a big fan of cute inflatables either.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean (Mar 17, 2012)

I never quite understood why so many zombie babies were created since they exactly don't seem popular. I don't mind some blood, but excessive guts and gore bother me


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm really fine with anything that moves Halloween forward, but personally, I will never do any Zombie, creepy baby theme, clowns are not big on my list are not scary to me at all, and not real big on gore. Not against any of this, just not my personal taste. I really prefer monsters and ghostly undead type stuff. But like I said, to see somebody do anything for Halloween they will get a big nod from me. What I really dislike THE MOST, is people who do not do ANYTHING! No effort put in at all for this wonderful Holiday.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe I'm a traditionalist, maybe just an old fart, but blood & guts doesn't do anything for me. I'm OK with Zombies, but I think Zombie Babies are popular because they are "life sized". And full, life sized props rock!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I just love it all....I'm sick I tell you!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

KPRIMM, And just when did your "sickness" first materialize? Just curious?
From "Day-One" everyone has always told me that I was "Different", "Crazy"! "Nuts!" "Odd!" With this said, I truly believe that I have had much more pure undeniable, plain old FUN! Than any other five combined people that I know.
I did happen to realize that the pursuit of such a "Fun" thing/lifestyle would require much plain old-fashioned "Work" and some long hours and a fair amount of concentrated brain-work too.
Nothing beats entertaining people. Making them laugh-scream-laugh some more. All music (Classical) to my bleeding ear-holes!
What a fun way to go deaf! That can be another lead-in to a routine here, which does make some scream, many have to laugh, and I love it all!


----------

